# Larsanova69 Tinder Experiment Update 39 hour update



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

I got 56 likes in total using his pictures 

*Here are the photos I used:*​ 
​*Here are the likes I got (swiped left on 3 because of doxxing purposes) would've been higher (60+) but girls were unliking:*



*He got 22 matches in total, none of them messaged me and I didn't message them because leading them on would be cringe:*
The best looking is probably her 
Followed by her: (her eye asymmetry kinda creeps me out)


All his likes are beckies. I swiped on a lot of stacies but none of them swiped right on me. The reason? God knows.  
*Overall, decent. Not great, but not terrible. I suggest you stay in your shitty little country where u slay and don't come to America because you won't do great, at least in my state. 



UPDATE RIGHT BEFORE I WAS ABOUT TO POST THIS THREAD I FOUND OUT I HAD 3 MESSAGES
*

-All love.
@larsanova69
@fogdart​


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

what a shit results tbh i got 50+ bumble likes in 2 hours


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

How good looking are the three who messaged?


----------



## 5ft1 (May 7, 2022)

Hallie fogs


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

but nice that you did it


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

He got 2 new likes now, so probably like 58 likes in total.

LMK who else I should do from this forum​


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

and you did 18 years old wtf why not 22 thats wideappeal age


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> and you did 18 years old wtf why not 22 thats wideappeal age


I didn't know how to change the age, I'm not a slayer like you who knows the ins and outs of tinder.


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> How good looking are the three who messaged?


How do I check without them seeing I opened their message?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Tinder elo is hit or miss. But larsa is chadlite not chad so it obv varies.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> How do I check without them seeing I opened their message?


They won’t know dw its not snap


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 7, 2022)

its over


----------



## youngmax (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> swiped left on 3 because of doxxing purposes)


What?


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

How big is your city tho ??? 

Also location pill is legit 
5’4 balding fat Asians do good in Canada but probably not so good anywhere else


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Tinder elo is hit or miss. But larsa is chadlite not chad so it obv varies.


yeah i am just lucky i have the META appeal: good smile and curly hair


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> How big is your city tho ???
> 
> Also location pill is legit
> 5’4 balding fat Asians do good in Canada but probably not so good anywhere else


yeah true i only got 10k matches from 18-21 YO girls in the netherlands and we only have 16 million people in the country so it is a good percentage


----------



## averagejoe (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I didn't know how to change the age, I'm not a slayer like you who knows the ins and outs of tinder.


You can try my pics or vids if you wanna have fun


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah true i only got 10k matches from 18-21 YO girls in the netherlands and we only have 16 million people in the country so it is a good percentage


Well people always forget tourists tho, if you live in a big city you’d match with many tourists too


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

youngmax said:


> What?


It had the uni where I live nearby on their profile.


Enfant terrible said:


> its over





StreegeReturn said:


> Tinder elo is hit or miss. But larsa is chadlite not chad so it obv varies.





larsanova69 said:


> but nice that you did it





germanlooks said:


> How good looking are the three who messaged?


I also paid $27 for this tinder platinum shit, I regret it


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> It had the uni where I live nearby on their profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scammed


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

and alot of stacies on tinder dont even swipe they just promote their insta and call it a day


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> what a shit results tbh i got 50+ bumble likes in 2 hours


Dude why you on this site then lol


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Dude why you on this site then lol


OG looksmaxxer brother getting chin fillers soon and you guys are helpfull with legit everything, gym , food , peptides ect the best info is here


----------



## youngmax (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> It had the uni where I live nearby on their profile.


I know Hallie personally, tho.


----------



## gamma (May 7, 2022)

@larsanova69 How much did you photoshop this pic?


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> @larsanova69 How much did you photoshop this pic?
> View attachment 1669771


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> OG looksmaxxer brother getting chin fillers soon and you guys are helpfull with legit everything, gym , food , peptides ect the best info is here


True. Fillers will ascend you heavily. Any other procedures you want?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah i am just lucky i have the META appeal: good smile and curly hair


For young girls yup .
U rly don’t need a lot as a white guy tbh


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> True. Fillers will ascend you heavily. Any other procedures you want?


hmm stay on melanotan 2 in the summer hop on tret in the winter do that till i am like 23 and from there only tret


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> hmm stay on melanotan 2 in the summer hop on tret in the winter do that till i am like 23 and from there only tret


How old


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> How good looking are the three who messaged?



The last one fogs.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> It had the uni where I live nearby on their profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U can use it for’urself later on. U have it for 1 month


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

20.5 rn


StreegeReturn said:


> How old


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

@gamma did i edit hard?


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> hmm stay on melanotan 2 in the summer hop on tret in the winter do that till i am like 23 and from there only tret


Oh so basiclLy softmaxdes not hard procedures at all like canthoplasty or anything else?


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Oh so basiclLy softmaxdes not hard procedures at all like canthoplasty or anything else?


nope wanted to do genioplasty but he wants to reduce my juicy chinheight stupid surgeon https://looksmax.org/threads/geniop...os-my-subuman-right-side.494772/#post-8149262


----------



## gamma (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> @gamma did i edit hard?


Kinda yes 
Looks like a male model


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> nope wanted to do genioplasty but he wants to reduce my juicy chinheight stupid surgeon https://looksmax.org/threads/geniop...os-my-subuman-right-side.494772/#post-8149262


Ya don’t do that. Was he blackpilled surgeon or some loser?


----------



## Vietnam (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Tinder elo is hit or miss. But larsa is chadlite not chad so it obv varies.


mogs you to dirt you narcy sandgook


----------



## Johanjohan (May 7, 2022)

Is american tinder more difficult than european tinder 

@444


----------



## heightface (May 7, 2022)

Over even I get 20-30 more matches


----------



## BoneDensity (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> and you did 18 years old wtf why not 22 thats wideappeal age


Literally this whole experiment was cucked by age


----------



## fogdart (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> He got 2 new likes now, so probably like 58 likes in total.
> 
> LMK who else I should do from this forum​


58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far









@larsanova69 @Xangsane


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1669774


are you a real captain ?


----------



## Xangsane (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


Smilepill + prettyboypill


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


B..b..but psl said girls don’t like pretty boys 

Niko mogs everyone here… biggest slayer in my college was a twink like him and had rotation of hottest girls @looksmaxxer234 @germanlooks @ForeverRecession


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


Post some pics of Georgia. Don’t know if she is frauding hard but she looks stacylite/Stacy tier


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

@fogdart what age did you put for niko ?


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> biggest slayer in my college was a twink like him and had rotation of hottest girls


tales from Canada lala land


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> tales from Canada lala land


Cope 

Pretty boys do better than jocks everywhere these days 
Take 2022 pill


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 7, 2022)

good experiment


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Cope
> 
> Pretty boys do better than jocks everywhere these days
> Take 2022 pill


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1669826


Look at all the Stacies op liked that didn’t like him back (and op has platinum so they prob saw him) 

If they’re not liking guys like Larsa then they’re obviously going for pretty boys


----------



## fogdart (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> @fogdart what age did you put for niko ?


22


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


Which city are you running it? Also how is your elo so good after so many experiments. My chadfishes are perma shadow banned nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Look at all the Stacies op liked that didn’t like him back (and op has platinum so they prob saw him)
> 
> If they’re not liking guys like Larsa then they’re obviously going for pretty boys


Lars is high trust looking af? @germanlooks He's not full on pretty boy but he is more high trust than masc/dom looking that's for sure. Especially since he smiles every pic


----------



## Melo95 (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> and you did 18 years old wtf why not 22 thats wideappeal age


Yes op purposely fucked your results


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Lars is high trust looking af? @germanlooks He's not full on pretty boy but he is more high trust than masc/dom looking that's for sure. Especially since he smiles every pic


Not really he’s just smiling, he’s more masc than a pretty boy 

Also larsas high psl but niko has better harmony.. this is why psl is cope imo


----------



## fogdart (May 7, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Which city are you running it? Also how is your elo so good after so many experiments. My chadfishes are perma shadow banned nowadays


Eastern canada - city is mid size (way smaller than toronto). Trying using different email addresses. I try to space out my chadfishes. The last time I did any chadfish on Tinder was more than 3 months ago.


----------



## Melo95 (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Eastern canada - city is mid size (way smaller than toronto). Trying using different email addresses. I try to space out my chadfishes. The last time I did any chadfish on Tinder was more than 3 months ago.


What are you using for fake numbers nowadays? None of my previous methods are working, their detection is so good (personal number is banned)


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> If they’re not liking guys like Larsa then they’re obviously going for pretty boys


Logic 404

As @ForeverRecession said he is smiling all the time. So even if his resting face isn’t that high trust his smiling face definitely is.

He isn’t more masc than Zach Cox and I doubt you would consider Zach Cox as a jock


----------



## 5ft1 (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1669826


Keep coping
Stacies want submissive 105lb twink boyfriend to dominate in bed
@Biggdink is most NT user of all time


----------



## germanlooks (May 7, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Keep coping
> Stacies want submissive 105lb twink boyfriend to dominate in bed
> @Biggdink is most NT user of all time


Having a small dick is ideal as well.
Big dick is male gaze.
Women actually want a man without dick


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Logic 404
> 
> As @ForeverRecession said he is smiling all the time. So even if his resting face isn’t that high trust his smiling face definitely is.
> 
> He isn’t more masc than Zach Cox and I doubt you would consider Zach Cox as a jock


Look at larsas zygos 
He’s giga masc


----------



## fogdart (May 7, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Post some pics of Georgia. Don’t know if she is frauding hard but she looks stacylite/Stacy tier















Biggdink said:


> B..b..but psl said girls don’t like pretty boys
> 
> Niko mogs everyone here… biggest slayer in my college was a twink like him and had rotation of hottest girls @looksmaxxer234 @germanlooks @ForeverRecession


Niko is officially the greatest chadfish experiment I've done so far. He had 99+ likes before I went to bed last night and it wasn't even 12 hours into the experiment. I did the experiment in a mid size city where I did the Amnesia and Salludon experiment and both didn't get 99+ in 24 hours. Copers kept saying my ELO is fucked that's why Amnesia and Salludon flopped, but I'm using the same ELO for Niko. 99+ likes in my city is A LOT because it's not that big like London, New York etc.

@ForeverRecession @Xangsane @gamma @looksmaxxer234 @444


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> @larsanova69 How much did you photoshop this pic?
> View attachment 1669771


Bros pinging off his head jfl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> View attachment 1669868
> View attachment 1669869
> View attachment 1669870
> 
> ...


Medium ugly prettyboy mogging gigachads once again


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Medium ugly prettyboy mogging gigachads once again





fogdart said:


> View attachment 1669868
> View attachment 1669869
> View attachment 1669870
> 
> ...


Imagine taking psl theories seriously

If you’ve been to college you know pretty boy twinks , especially blonde guys do best with girls


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Imagine taking psl theories seriously
> 
> If you’ve been to college you know pretty boy twinks , especially blonde guys do best with girls




This guy survived Muslim name failo


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> This guy survived Muslim name failo



He’s fat af too
Mentally ill women don’t count


----------



## Xangsane (May 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> View attachment 1669868
> View attachment 1669869
> View attachment 1669870
> 
> ...


I showed mum Niko on WhatsApp and she thought he was good-looking because he has delicate features that women love.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Cope
> 
> Pretty boys do better than jocks everywhere these days
> Take 2022 pill


Ye i agree i literally need to shave my bones @sytyl not even kidding. Fuck this shit. Wish i was born 20-30 years before my birth. So i could benefit from being a maesthetic king


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

How is larsanova not masc and low trust , nigga has insane bones , he has literally my bones but with more masc chin and jaw


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Kinda yes
> Looks like a male model


Will only use as profile picture on isntagram hahah


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Will only use as profile picture on isntagram hahah


Bro , I have good long eyebrows, but they aren't dark and thick enough , did you do anything to them or it's all genetics and I can't do anything (besides transplant)


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Not really he’s just smiling, he’s more masc than a pretty boy
> 
> Also larsas high psl but niko has better harmony.. this is why psl is cope imo


Lars isnt so high psl. They both looksmatched with niko in looks. Its not only about bones psl, its about overall harmony. Lars has bones but they lack shape and look round, and has a sort of underbitr/overbite and non ideal nose and bad chin. He is carried by good smile and hair. 
Niko is more « boneless » but his bones are more strategically placed and he has virtually no flaws and thus more harmonious despite looking like a cuck. In fact it halo him, he has the typical white guy nt high class pheno


----------



## Lars (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bro , I have good long eyebrows, but they aren't dark and thick enough , did you do anything to them or it's all genetics and I can't do anything (besides transplant)


Genetics


----------



## Biggdink (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Lars isnt so high psl. They both looksmatched with niko in looks. Its not only about bones psl, its about overall harmony. Lars has bones but they lack shape and look round, and has a sort of underbitr/overbite and non ideal nose and bad chin. He is carried by good smile and hair.
> Niko is more « boneless » but his bones are more strategically placed and he has virtually no flaws and thus more harmonious despite looking like a cuck. In fact it halo him, he has the typical white guy nt high class pheno


Yes but when blackpillers talk about psl they mean bones 

No one takes harmony into account


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Imagine taking psl theories seriously
> 
> If you’ve been to college you know pretty boy twinks , especially blonde guys do best with girls


No tho tbh the ideal peak aesthetics to be and i won’t change my mind is dark hair pale white skin with high class pheno. Like keanu reeves, chico, prime tyson ballou etc. With those phenos u have looks and aesthetics. Guys like di caprio may slay as much but they have cuck pheno to men they look like shit. Life isn’t only about fucking hoes once u gl.


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Genetics


@StreegeReturn y'all both mf's so lucky


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Yes but when blackpillers talk about psl they mean bones
> 
> No one takes harmony into account


Well i do. Else i mog
Every psler here to date and im 25/100 bf. 
Its not as simple jfl.
So many things to take into account. Like, unironically ur gut feeling first impression is usually right instead of psl. Nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @StreegeReturn y'all both mf's so lucky


Im legit thinking of shaving my bones bro, what luck


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Im legit thinking of shaving my bones bro, what luck


No no bro , you need these bones cause it's very masculine


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> No no bro , you need these bones cause it's very masculine


I wish i was born few decades ago. 
Appeal is mainly phenotype in a loose term.
Somehow bones are a coping multiculturalism bullshit cuz bones everyone can have them no matter ur ethnicity.


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I wish i was born few decades ago.
> Appeal is mainly phenotype in a loose term.
> Somehow bones are a coping multiculturalism bullshit cuz bones everyone can have them no matter ur ethnicity.


Tbh , you're right


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Tbh , you're right


Don’t get me wrong due to pheno, i can get nearly all the gigastacies from my ethnicity.
Basically just need to designate them with my finger and its done. No cap. I went there. Legit tyler maher appeal. It told me everything i had to know. And i must be grateful.  Most people can’t even get a normie gf
Im capped at high tier chadlite at most in the west for this very pheno rzn no matter how much i could mog psl wise


----------



## Birdcell (May 7, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Don’t get me wrong due to pheno, i can get nearly all the gigastacies from my ethnicity.
> Basically just need to designate them with my finger and its done. No cap. I went there. Legit tyler maher appeal. It told me everything i had to know. And i must be grateful.  Most people can’t even get a normie gf
> Im capped at high tier chadlite at most in the west for this very pheno rzn no matter how much i could mog psl wise


Your phenotype is high sex appeal cuz of the colouring tbh


----------



## GorLee (May 7, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bro , I have good long eyebrows, but they aren't dark and thick enough , did you do anything to them or it's all genetics and I can't do anything (besides transplant)


At this point, get eyebrow microblading. Legitimate soft max, and pretty much instant results. You can fix brow asymmetry and extend and lower your brows to the needed areas. Just make sure you remind them not to make the shape too neat or it looks gay.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

Larson fucks


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 7, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Larson fucks


I just realized that's an actual last name of a foid I knew. @larsanova69 is your last name Larson or Larsan?


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I just realized that's an actual last name of a foid I knew. @larsanova69 is your last name Larson or Larsan?


His name has to be Larson and if it is then he mogs because all people I’ve met with that name tend to be hot girls


----------



## 444 (May 7, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Is american tinder more difficult than european tinder
> 
> @444


Considering a third of his likes are fat and ugly, yes. He would get way more likes and matches in any decent sized European city.


Biggdink said:


> B..b..but psl said girls don’t like pretty boys
> 
> Niko mogs everyone here… biggest slayer in my college was a twink like him and had rotation of hottest girls @looksmaxxer234 @germanlooks @ForeverRecession


Legit nobody here ever said girls don't like white prettyboys. 


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Medium ugly prettyboy mogging gigachads once again


Stfu you psychos don't know what medium ugly means


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I just realized that's an actual last name of a foid I knew. @larsanova69 is your last name Larson or Larsan?


My first name is lars😂


----------



## Johanjohan (May 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Im capped at high tier chadlite at most in the west for this very pheno rzn no matter how much i could mog psl wise


lol


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (May 8, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Look at larsas zygos
> He’s giga masc


Very masc


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (May 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Don’t get me wrong due to pheno, i can get nearly all the gigastacies from my ethnicity.
> Basically just need to designate them with my finger and its done. No cap. I went there. Legit tyler maher appeal. It told me everything i had to know. And i must be grateful.  Most people can’t even get a normie gf
> Im capped at high tier chadlite at most in the west for this very pheno rzn no matter how much i could mog psl wise


Nigga U look shit , u 3.5 PSL narcy incel moron


----------



## Lars (Jul 28, 2022)

Deleted member 18261 said:


> Very masc
> View attachment 1670746


i look sexy there ngl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 29, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


the fucked up part is that you can barely assess his features yet hes doing so well lmao, over pheno is everything


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 29, 2022)

You need to be verified


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 29, 2022)

444 said:


> Legit nobody here ever said girls don't like white prettyboys.


Yeah thats literally whats considered ideal here. Most people have chico in their top 5 who has almost 0 dimorphism


----------



## Lars (Jul 29, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Yeah thats literally whats considered ideal here. Most people have chico in their top 5 who has almost 0 dimorphism


arvid we dont need to find validation anymore if we are GL enough or not, please start tiktok it mentally ascended me i am gonna help you, we gonna do parkouring shit, motor crossing


----------



## Lars (Jul 29, 2022)

@ArvidGustavsson i just looksmaxxed so people listened to me, i wanted to start youtube 5 times in my life, got negative feedback by everyone because it was cringe, i was myself but because everyone laughed at me, thats why i always wanted to play the joker, because he was legit the guy i related to the most


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jul 29, 2022)

Ur a villain


Lars said:


> @ArvidGustavsson i just looksmaxxed so people listened to me, i wanted to start youtube 5 times in my life, got negative feedback by everyone because it was cringe, i was myself but because everyone laughed at me, thats why i always wanted to play the joker, because he was legit the guy i related to the most


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 29, 2022)

fogdart said:


> 58 likes in total and 22 matches? or just 58 likes in total. I'm chadfishing with this dude (Niko) and he's 99+ likes and 51 matches so far and 6 girls have messaged first in 24 hours so far
> 
> View attachment 1669792
> View attachment 1669800
> ...


@Niko69


----------

